#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Master-audio subwoofer 215HLF

## Mdg

Hallo,

Heeft er hier iemand ervaring met een bepaald type baskasten
van Master-audio. 
Ik ben namelijk al verschillende keren het type MD215HLF tegen
gekomen en sta elke keer versteld van de kwantiteit en kwaliteit.
De subwoofers hebben op zich staande al een heel hoog rendement.

Hier een link naar het testbericht van deze MD4 serie.:http://www.beyma.de/seiten/framesets/frameset_test.html.

Dit is ook een gepoorte subwoofer met een centrale port waaraan een hoorn gekoppeld is. Op de flanken van de hoorn zijn de 2x 15" speakers van beyma gemonteerd. Ik heb al informatie opgevraagd bij beyma, wat voor luidsprekers in deze box zijn gebruikt, maar nog in afwachting op een reactie. Ik denk zelf dat bovengenoemde luidsprekers gebruikt zijn.

Het mooie van deze subwoofer is dat als je van deze subwoofer het impedantieverloop bekijkt, er wel overeenkomsten zijn met het nieuwe gepatendeerde ontwerp van T. Danley nl.: de tapped horn. 
Ook hier 3 resonantpeaken en een grote dip. Waarschijnlijk is de dip veroorzaakt door de afstand tussen de luidsprekers en de "apex" van de hoorn.

Wat zijn jullie ideeen over deze subwoofer?

----------


## S500D

Hallo MDG, ik ben alleen bekend met de MD218 sub omdat ik er zelf twee heb want ik draai met de Md4.
De MD4 is te krijgen met de MD215 en de MD218 subs.

Wel ben ik eens wezen helpen bij het opbouwen van een Houseparty waar een groot Master systeem kwam te staan en daar werd gebruikt een 6 MD222 toppen en 4 in een arena geplaatste MD111 en zo'n 12 MD215 subs en 6 Md218 subs.
Dit aangestuurd d.m.v. een Sony prossesor met laptop en Master DPU 3k6.
Dit klonk werkelijk waanzinnig.
wel vond ik dat de Md215 niet erg laag kwam maar gaf wel een enorme punch en dat hadden ze nou net nodig voor die harde beats maar het sublaag kwam toch wel van de MD218 die ook wel lekker beukt.

Maar verder heb ik de MD215 ooit gehoord met de oude MD3 topkasten en dan in de vorm van 1x sub 1x top per kant en dat vond ik erg tegenvallen omdat die top erg schel en k*t klonk, daarom kon ik het niet echt beoordelen.

ik weet niet of jij die sub wilt gaan kopen maar ik denk dat als jij de MD218
zou kopen je daar een meer alroundere sub mee hebt dan de MD215.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Banned

die MD215HLF zijn longtrow kasten en zijn goede kasten vindt ik. Heb er veel meegewerkt maar heb alleen goede ervaringen in grote ruimtes en openlucht.

in ruimtes van 200m2 werkt het niet echt maar open terrein ............ 

de MD218 is op zich een goede kast maar alleen voor SUB niet voor BAS.

Een kombie is daarom een stuk netter.

Gebruik de 218 ook samen met de nieuwe MD64top we gaan nu over naar het nieuwe systeem ( MD181 ) dat is een BPH kast en klinkt in mijn ogen een stuk netter en heavyer dan de MD218 plus je hebt een ideale hoogte als je er 2 op elkaat stapelt.

Mocht je interesse hebben heb ik nog wel wat MD215 kasten over .................... voor een leuk prijsje !

Wat ook leuk is zijn de microscoops van Staiper ( deze heb ik ook gebouwd en klinken waanzinnig )

----------


## Mdg

Hoi,

Ik zou die 18" subs MD218 wel eens willen horen. Ik denk namelijk ook dat deze echt geschikt zijn voor de diepe tonen en niet de harde beats rond de 40 t/m 60 hz. Dus S500D als je nog een keer in de buurt bent van tilburg/breda laat maar eens weten, want dan wil ik ze ook wel een keer komen beluisteren. Ik ben benieuwd wat het verschil is tussen deze subs en mijn labhorns.

Ik ben wel geinterreseerd in die subs MD215HLF, alleen weet ik niet of ik er het budget voor heb. Mail me maar eens. Heb je toevallig ook foto`s van deze subwoofers zonder grill ervoor, ik zou namelijk de binnenkant wel eens van deze subwoofer willen zien. Ik ben namelijk al een tijdje bezig eracht te komen wat de inwendige maten van deze subwoofers zijn om het een en ander te simuleren.

Marcel

----------


## PowerSound

Ik denk dat er heel weinig luider, beter en dieper gaat dan een stack van 6 LabHorns met deftige amps erachter.

Alleen het grote probleem van Labs : 1) DIY en 2) Groot en zwaar (maar je hebt ook wat)

----------


## S500D

QUOTE]Ik zou die 18" subs MD218 wel eens willen horen. Ik denk namelijk ook dat deze echt geschikt zijn voor de diepe tonen en niet de harde beats rond de 40 t/m 60 hz. Dus S500D als je nog een keer in de buurt bent van tilburg/breda laat maar eens weten, want dan wil ik ze ook wel een keer komen beluisteren. Ik ben benieuwd wat het verschil is tussen deze subs en mijn labhorns.
[/QUOTE]

15 April sta ik in Rijswijk en dat is al uitzonderlijk ver bij mij uit de buurt.
Waarom ga je niet eens een keer naar RSL in breda! dat is dicht bij jou in de buurt en hun zijn importeur van Master.
Nou woont mijn zuster in Rijen en daar kom ik regelmatig dus zouden wij een keer kunnen afspreken binnekort want ik ben namelijk erg benieuwd een een Lab klinkt en kunnen wij dat combineren.






> Ik denk dat er heel weinig luider, beter en dieper gaat dan een stack van 6 LabHorns met deftige amps erachter



He die Nicolas, ik heb die labhorns echt nog nooit gehoord en ben zeker benieuwd hoe die klinken maar ik geloof je direct dat een MD218 er moeite mee heeft om een lab bij te houden.

Gr Ronnie.

----------


## hugoov

Enorme kick!

Ik zit namelijk met het volgende;
Een kameraad/collega van mij heeft een systeem aangeschaft van:
2x MD218 (meen ik dubbel 18" met een eighteensound speaker, hebben er meerdere van te koop gestaan op MP een lange tijd)
2x MA/MD212 (dubbel 12" + dubbel 1,75") (enorme en erg zware kasten, hijsogen bovenaan)

Versterking:
1x MF altair 24 (2x 1200w RMS @ 4ohm) Subs
1x Crest VS1500 (2x 750w RMS @ 4ohm) Toppen
1x DBX Driverack PA

Instellingen op dit moment:
Subs: 40hz-112hz
Toppen: vanaf 109

40hz: 0dB
50hz: 1dB
63hz: 4,5dB
80hz: 1dB
120hz: -1dB
500hz: -2dB (is mij verteld dat de zang zo beter uitkomt, algemeen?)
2,5khz: -2,5dB (schel puntje)

Geheel klinkt bij bovenstaande instellingen behoorlijk goed. Echter vraag ik me af of iemand nog op/aan -merkingen heeft!?

Iemand tips over:
- Limiter instellingen
- EQ/X-over punten
- Info over versterkers? bassen zitten volgens eigenaar 1000w RMS 18sound speakers in.

Zoals je ziet weet ik de typenummers van de kasten niet helemaal zeker MA/MD iets in die richting. Excuses hiervoor

Bedankt voor de hulp
Mvg,
Hugo Oude Vrielink :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

De instelling die ik heb op mijn MD218 is :

hipass 37 lowpass 106
100HZ tussen -3 en -12db ( persoonlijke voorkeur ) 
en +3 op de 50HZ

Toch ben ik van mening dat vanaf deze of jouw x-over punt de hoorntoppen erg laag beginnen.

@ MDG :

Mocht je in Breda zijn kun je hier de gekopieerde versies van de MD218 komen luisteren dubbel en 2 enkele.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Geheel klinkt bij bovenstaande instellingen behoorlijk goed. Echter vraag ik me af of iemand nog op/aan -merkingen heeft!?



Je vraagt ons eigenlijk dus hoe wij denken dat jij deze set goed vind klinken. Beetje vreemd want dat is systeem- / smaak- en locatie afhankelijk.

Gewoon de basisparameters in je processor zetten en gaan experimenteren met de instellingen totdat jij het OK vind klinken.

Limiters afregelen is ook veel over gepost hier, even de zoekfunctie toepassen en je weet het.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## e-sonic

bekende naam....

Ik denk dat je nu idd het stadium van luisteren hebt bereikt, finetunen gaat toch altijd nog met de oren, al dan niet SMAART....

groet jurjen

----------


## salsa

Limiters instellen doe je met je amps.
Stuur je mengtafel uit met 0dB door je processor.
Sluit je versterkers aan op de processor ZONDER je speakers aangesloten.
Stuur je signaal door je processor en zet je treshold op +20dB.
Zet je versterkers aan en zet je gain op max.
Stuur je signaal (liefst PINK NOISE) en kijk naar je clip indicators van je versterkers.
Draai je treshold van de limiter terug tot de led clip indicators niet meer blinken.
Doe dit band voor band, dus eerst laag dan hoog bijvoorbeeld.

Je X-over punten zijn afhankelijk van je luidsprekers.

Succes!

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

Ola Dave,

Dit werkt idd prima als je uitgaat van de voltagelimiting van je amps en de absolute "max" voor je drivers. Echter zal 't bij 2R belasting niet opgaan gezien de amp dan veel eerder in de (current)limiter gaat. Ook de klank zal bij limiting uit z'n verband worden getrokken; bij muzieksignalen zal het laag veel eerder in de limit gaan dan het MH en gaat je output steeds scheller klinken hoe verder men door de (eerste / sub)limiter doorduwt. De eerste band die gaat limiten op je proc. is de referentie, vanaf dat level alle thresholds van de bandjes afregelen.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## hugoov

Mensen bedankt voor de reacties!

Gisteravond alles opnieuw ingesteld icm een Dateq LPM7.4 (nieuwe type!)


De bedoeling van mijn post was om achter gegevens/ervaringen over instellingen/luidsprekers te komen. Ik kan namelijk bijna niks vinden over de betreffende luidsprekers. (specs)

Misschien dat iemand ook deze dubbel 18"ers gekocht had, er stonden er namelijk flink wat te koop. 

Heb inmiddels RSL een mail gedaan over informatie.

----------


## hugoov

> Je vraagt ons eigenlijk dus hoe wij denken dat jij deze set goed vind klinken. Beetje vreemd want dat is systeem- / smaak- en locatie afhankelijk.
> 
> Gewoon de basisparameters in je processor zetten en gaan experimenteren met de instellingen totdat jij het OK vind klinken.
> 
> Limiters afregelen is ook veel over gepost hier, even de zoekfunctie toepassen en je weet het.
> 
> Groeten en succes !



Ik vraag jou niet hoe je denkt, ik vraag mensen met ervaring met deze set om de "basisparameters"/ervaringen omdat ik deze niet heb. Heb het nu zelf zo ingesteld op de gok en wil het spul niet kapot wil hebben.

Maar bedankt voor de reactie.

----------

